# Oem or aftermarket - Oil Cooler



## knightp25 (Feb 18, 2020)

i tried to just replace the seals, and ended up making it worse, the oil leaked into the coolant.

So.... i ended up taking it all back apart and just replacing the whole oil cooler assembly (purchased from Rock Auto)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ansoncruze said:


> So I have an oil cooler leak and was wondering if I should just bite the bullet and upgrade to and aftermarket inter cooler or replace the gaskets and seals?


How-To: Change the Oil Cooler Seals


----------

